# Where to fish in choctawhatchee bay????



## ncmanguy (Jan 1, 2013)

Me and a buddy of mine have been fishing the Choctawhatchee bay for the past couple weekends. To no avail. We have been using finger mullet and pinfish as bait. Some top water plugs and popping rigs also. We still have not caught any reds or specks. We are fishing from a 14ft mirrocraft boat, and putting in at meigs beach. Was hoping someone on here could give me a little insight on what to use and maybe some general areas to target fish.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Where is Meigs Beach? I'm in Walton County. What part of the bay are you interested in?


----------



## deadduk (Feb 25, 2014)

Bump-Fishwalton-- I am looking to fish them from my paddleboard and was wondering if some of the areas around crab island near the shore is worth fishing? I am from Nebraska and have limited access to fish them but I am really wanting to land a few for fun. Any advice is greatly appreciated from anyone!
Thanks-


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, the bay is hugh! Crab island produces bull Reds very early. I'd say launch from Joe's Bayou, cross to the opposite shore and follow that bank out into the bay continuing to follow that bank northward. Once that water drops to appreciable depth - 12' - turn around and fish that flat w/ topwater artificials very early. Joe's Bayou will charge you $10 to launch!!! Also, launch from Joe's, travel directly West into the channel leading into the bay. Half way between the channel marker signs in the channel, turn directly south and shut your motor down and drift fish that HUGE shallow for Specs and Blues. Bounce some plastics and twitch some MirrOlure 17MR in chartreuse will work fine. You should be OK in your 14 footer in both these locations. Just be mindful of the weather. I've taken heavy water into my 19' CC bay boat more than once in the bay. If it gets bad, quickly head back to ward's Joe's. That Bayou remains relatively calm most of the time. Finally, LOOK FOR BIRDS HITTING THE WATER AND fish with/alongside them. TIGHT LINES...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

deadduk said:


> Bump-Fishwalton-- I am looking to fish them from my paddleboard and was wondering if some of the areas around crab island near the shore is worth fishing? I am from Nebraska and have limited access to fish them but I am really wanting to land a few for fun. Any advice is greatly appreciated from anyone!
> Thanks-


Paddle board!! Man, those things look like shark bait to me. 

Seriously though, you can park at the west end of the Marler Bridge at Destin (hwy 98) and walk down the shorline toward the Coast Guard Station.....or paddle your paddle board I suppose. Fish the area between Crab Island and the Coast Guard Station but watch for the markers by the Station where you are not supposed to go.
Personally I have not fished there but have read numerous reports from others who have. I have been by there a few times and seen people fishing. At times folks do a lot of catching in that area, but I'm not sure about this time of year. 
If you get a 25-30 lb bull red using a paddle board I'm thinking you better be ready to decide who's the boss!. 
Maybe someone more familiar with this area can offer some advise.


----------



## MTank411 (May 24, 2015)

I caught a few bulls at meigs using small pinfish on a carolina rig, so the fish are there in that general area. Good Luck & Tight Lines


----------



## deadduk (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you guys ( Fishwalton/DeserEagle/MTank411)for all of the tips as it is greatly appreciated. This site has really helped me find potential areas to fish in the Destin/ft.Walton area!


----------

